# 2.5L Engine Issues



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm new to this board (I frequent EvolutionM alot), but I've had my 2002 Spec-V since Jan 2002.

For the last year and a half I've been having warm start issues with my car. I've taken it to two dealerships and they both claim that its a normal part of the 2.5L. 

The exact problem is that the car doesn't start on the first turn of the key. I have to turn it over for a few seconds, turn it off, then turn it back on again to start it. If it starts up on the first try, its usually really rough sounding and vibrates the car pretty bad.

I've been running Mobil-1 Super Syn for 15k miles or so and thats helped the problem a little, but not really. I pulled my plugs last night and I noticed that the #1 cyl plug lost about half its gap (from .044 -> .030) and it has white/pink powder on it. No oil however. #2 cyl plug looked fine, however I didn't pull the other plugs.

I was thinking of replacing all the plugs and see how that turns out, but at 12 bucks a pop, thats a pretty expensive test.

Has anyone else had a problem like this, or can someone suggest some things to check?

Thanks in advance for any advice,
Terry S


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Terry S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this board (I frequent EvolutionM alot), but I've had my 2002 Spec-V since Jan 2002.
> 
> ...



All problems with a Spec V are normal  

Our 03 does the same thing. Try turning the key on, but don't crank it. Wait three to five seconds and then start the car. This should improve things.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd say just make sure you have the recalls done.

replace the plugs and make sure they're at the gap listed for those plugs in the owners manual...and make sure you're running at least 91 octane gas.

and like caveman said, those other problems are normal. put the car in the on position and let the fuel pump prime, then crank it.

i think the returnless system on the 02-03 QR is kinda crappy and lends itself to some vapor lock.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

caveman said:


> All problems with a Spec V are normal
> 
> Our 03 does the same thing. Try turning the key on, but don't crank it. Wait three to five seconds and then start the car. This should improve things.


Thanks for the fast response caveman and Chimmike  

Yea, i've noticed that helps out with starting alot.

I'll have to just chill on my startups a bit I guess. I was having trouble figuring out what it could be.

Terry S

P.S. and yes I run 91 only, preferably from Unocal 76. I haven't run any octane boosters either and the car is still bone stock


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

octane boosters are pretty worthless, so save that money for new plugs


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

*same deal*

I have the same problems lol, man its embarrassing when your with your friends and that happens, makes the car look like its crapping out on ya.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've heard Denso plugs can help this and as people said the 5 second wait.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I've heard Denso plugs can help this and as people said the 5 second wait.


Which Denso's? And does anyone know if upgrading fuel related stuff helps with this? (i.e. fuel pump, rail, FPR...)

Terry S


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Terry S said:


> Which Denso's? And does anyone know if upgrading fuel related stuff helps with this? (i.e. fuel pump, rail, FPR...)
> 
> Terry S


Irridium...their not cheap.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Irridium...their not cheap.


Well the cheapest I can find the stock NGK Double Platinums for is 11.71, NGK Iridium are 7.60 and the Denso Iridium for 11.95..

Anyone try the NGK iridiums?


----------



## wayn0ka (Jul 9, 2004)

*Keep us posted*

Man, I hope you figure out something that works, because it's starting to drive me crazy. But, on the bright side, checking around here has once again saved me an unnecessary trip to the dealership!

Glad to know whose crappy start-ups are a universal problem!


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey my mom has a '03 Sentra GXE and hers does the same thing... so it's not just with the QR the QG does it too. Her dealership couldn't find anything wrong. 

I told her wait for the fuel line to pressurize (5 second wait) and have the A/C off when starting. Better, but still happening. Any info on this would be appreciated!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i haven't heard of any other GXEs having this problem.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I just purchased the NGK Iridiums and I'll let everyone know if this helps with the warm start issues once I have them in and running.

Terry S


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Import_nights said:


> I have the same problems lol, man its embarrassing when your with your friends and that happens, makes the car look like its crapping out on ya.


Makes the car look like crap. Right.... Cause the car isn't really crap 

It is extreamly embarrassing. I can't figure out why Nissan doesn't feel the same way. I hate the fact that our newer 03 can take three times longer to start then my 98 Honda.

It's like if I take a friend or family member for a ride, and the car doesnt' start. Yup, this is my new car...... Listen to it roar.


----------



## Luishumberto (Nov 14, 2004)

*not starting normal*

I'm new to the board, but i actually had the same problem with my car and i took i to a dealership near my home and the guy said it was the fuel pump and guess what he was right and all covered under warranty........


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Luishumberto said:


> I'm new to the board, but i actually had the same problem with my car and i took i to a dealership near my home and the guy said it was the fuel pump and guess what he was right and all covered under warranty........


Ok so they said its the fuel pump and its covered under warranty. So did they replace it with a different fuel pump and send you on your way, or did they not fix the problem.


----------

